# anemone help needed!!



## APBT_Girl (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm wondering how to tell if my anemones are dying! They are all bunched up and hiding in the rock. I read they could just be peeved off. And i really hope that's all it is, but I would like to know what the signs to look for if they are dying. When I got the tank monday they were so open at the guys house, yesterday they weren't out to much and today same thing but now the one moved into the rock more and is really hiding


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If they're dying, usually the mouth will gape and itll look deflated.

If you've just got them and moved them to a new system in new parameters, lighting and flow, mire likely then not it'll take a few days forthem to get used to the new tank and find a slot they like.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

APBT_Girl said:


> I'm wondering how to tell if my anemones are dying! They are all bunched up and hiding in the rock. I read they could just be peeved off. And i really hope that's all it is, but I would like to know what the signs to look for if they are dying. When I got the tank monday they were so open at the guys house, yesterday they weren't out to much and today same thing but now the one moved into the rock more and is really hiding


Due to the slow processes in their bodies it takes months for them to die. Read this one. It is very good reading about anemones

http://www.karensroseanemones.net/thesickrose.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Their tentacles also lose their stickiness. You can determine by dropping a piece of meat around the edge of the disk. See if the tentacles can grab it an pull it towards the mouth.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

they usually look like their melting away when their dying


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

The Karensanemone link has pretty good info and has pictures to give you a better idea of what to look for.

When I started I got a tank with an anemone in it already so I was freeking out when all the parameters were off. Like Sig said, you have time to sort/try things out. I suggest giving it a little piece of fish/shrimp and see what it does. If it grabs it you're good. Just need to wait.

My anemone was over 2 feet expanded at one time, then it went down to a few inches, then it expanded again.... Then my butterfly fish started taking tentacles off when it wasn't fed enough... the tentacles grew back and the tips got the fluorescent pink again. My nitrates are well over 100ppm and have been for almost a year, but this thing looks great. Go figure!!

Welcome to the saltwater world ... you'll get all sorts of advice but end of the day you need to try things and get a feel for what works.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Dax said:


> My nitrates are well over 100ppm and have been for almost a year, but this thing looks great. Go figure!!


WOW!! I would be dumping some good bacteria in the tank if I were you. See if you can get thos nitrates down.


----------

